# importing pinoy angelfish



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

does anybody knows of a breeder in the us that could ship pinoy angelfish to canada.

thanks

dp


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18225 that may be of help.


----------

